# Route Recommendation Switzerland



## Yaxley

We are travelling in May/June through Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany. We intend crossing from Germany into Switzerland at Waldshut and from there to Luzern and Interlacken areas and back via Thun, Bern and Basel and through France.
Those who are familiar with Switzerland might suggest a route from the German border to Luzern.
I am aware of the heavy vehicle tax requirement for Switzerland.
Ian


----------



## autostratus

Hi Ian

I'm a bit surprised you haven't had a reply to your query.
There must be many here who have the information you seek although unfortunately I'm not one of them.
Perhaps the time at which you posted means it fell into a 'dead' zone.

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## pgjohnso

We have just returned from a three week tour of the Italian Lakes and our route from Dunkerque was Luxemburg,Germany,France and into Switzerland (at Basel for the "Vignette") then on to Andermatt and Gotthard Tunnel (10 miles one lane each way). First night stayed in VIANDEN, north of Luxemburg. absolutley stunning - campsite on the river 5 min walk from the town. Also stopped at "Mosel Bruck" (1st class Restuarant on site) on the German border across the River Mosel from Remich. Diesel is 1.26 Euro a litre. Shop in Remich sells bottles of Smirnoff Vodka for just over 6 Euros. 
Probably paid around 15 euros each way for tolls plus the Swiss Vignette for 2012 at £26.50. Dearest diesel was 1.96 euro in COMO. NB. Most European campsites do not accept "plastic" - cash only.
Good site in Luzern city on the Lake - LIDO Camping with bus or ferry connection into town.


----------



## Yaxley

Thanks pgjohnso
Vianden is one of the places on my itinerary.
Thanks for the info.
Ian
also thanks autostratus for the good wishes


----------



## Sideways86

*Hi*

Check switzerland thread for posts by OB1 lots of great advice which we follwed last year

Great help


----------



## Finola

Please post your adventures / learnings on your return, I'm looking to do a similar trip in July.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## chrisgog

We too are interested in Switzerland. Over 3.5ton so will have to double check tolls etc.
chris


----------



## Hawcara

*Vianden*

We are going via Luxembourg this year and interested in the site atVIANDEN, can anyone give me the details or the link please.
Thank you


----------



## Yaxley

We are still in France on our way back from Switzerland.
HAWCARA......ACSI Campsite in Vianden is Op Dem Deich no 496. Great campsite on the bank of the river. Best toilet and shower block I have seen in a while (the one near reception ...turn left at reception and stay on that side for satellite reception). No wifi the week I was there as they had changed service provider ...coming next week. Vianden is a lovely town....walk up to the old town across the bridge. Chairlift (Turn right before bridge to access it) to point above the Chateau. Can then walk down. Had meal and drinks in Belle Vue Hotel (beside bus station) good value. Some restaurants could be pricey. Got diesel yesterday in Luxembourg for Euro 1.19 ltr. 
CHRISGOG.....We crossed the border at Waldshut, stopped at the customs post on Swiss side of bridge, just turn right and park just beyond building. I had form filled in (link to website on here) Just nominate no of days you will be in Switzerland (3.25 Sw fr per day minimum payment 25 Sw Fr) They stamp the form and you carry it on the van and show it if you are stopped. Good info on this site. 
In case anyone is interested there is a terrific new stellplatz in Waldshut ( I couldnt find it in the Reise Mobil Guide) You go straight through Waldshut on the B500 heading for Switzerland and it is signposted as you are leaving Waldshut on the right at traffic lights.
FINOLA......Wont be back until the end of June. We travelled through Belgium, Luxembourg Germany (Mosel, Rhine, Black Forest) and and a week in Switzerland. Will you pm me with any specific questions you would like information on and I will get back to you the next time I am on wifi.
Yaxley


----------

